
Reflecting on My Failed Y Combinator Experience - kenferry
https://sfgal.com/2017/07/09/reflecting-on-my-failed-y-combinator-experience/
======
anovikov
OK so you dropped the 'cofounder' title and probably was fired from the
company altogether, but you still retained stocks right? Stocks are legal
term. He couldn't just take your stake away because he is a bro. If anything
that sounds like a good deal to me. If he was right and your contribution to
the company was insignificant, that won't even harm the exit value much, if he
wasn't, bad for him much more than for you (because he will work his ass off
in the process and you won't).

